# Amelia Pictures



## K9Chaos (Jun 27, 2014)

With Amelia settling in and getting more comfortable with us I've been able to get some better pictures of her! Today it stopped raining so we went out for a bathroom break and I brought the camera with me. 




























and a spare of Keaton because I really like the picture













Bea & Crew


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Gorgeous dogs!!!


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

K9Chaos said:


>


What is this? I want one immediately.


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

Is she an afghan with a puppy cut? I find myself more and more drawn to sight hounds.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Your afghan is beautiful!  She seems to be settling in great!


----------



## K9Chaos (Jun 27, 2014)

chimunga - she is an Afghan hound  she is not in a puppy cut though. She is only 8mo's old so does not have her adult coat yet. It can take a few years before they get the super long coat! I will keep her coat long because well ... that is part of the appeal of an Afghan! They are without question my favourite breed of dog. They are so weird. 

Thank you Gypsy's owner! I adore Gypsy she is so very pretty but I do not have the energy to keep up with a herding dog.


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

She's gorgeous. Sight hounds have such beautiful faces. If I had a dog like that, I'd probably have her cut like that all the time. She looks so unique. Do you have to shave her face, or is it naturally hair free?


----------



## K9Chaos (Jun 27, 2014)

They are born with really fluffy faces and as they get older and the hormones kick in the hair starts to fall out. They also have what is called a "saddle" on their backs which is shorter hair than the rest of the body. If you get them spayed/neutered a lot of the time the fluff will grow back! lots of people keep their faces and backs shaved if the fluffy grows back but I kind of like it because they look like monkey faces. 

She is not spayed and we do not plan on doing so for awhile at least. I will likely get her spayed around three years old or so. 

They are amazing dogs with tons of personality. Lots of people think they are stupid because well they aren't generally very obedient. It's not that they are dumb though it's just they don't really feel the need to listen to you unless there is something really good in it for them. 

They are also considered "independent" but all the Afghans I have met are what I call co-dependently independent. Meaning they are really independent as long as you are around for them to be independent in front of. 


Here is an example of an Afghan hound before the facial fluff falls out - this is NOT my dog and was found on a public website full of random puppy pictures. 










Just be aware that if you do get a sight hound puppy - they are spastic little things for at least the first year (often times longer) and get into more trouble than any other breed group. It is not uncommon to find that they have climbed onto the counter and scaled the fridge and are now sleeping on top of it.

Bea & Crew


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Very pretty


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

Oh she's a gem! Looks sooo huggable 
Is she affectionate towards you?



> They are amazing dogs with tons of personality. Lots of people think they are stupid because well they aren't generally very obedient. It's not that they are dumb though it's just they don't really feel the need to listen to you unless there is something really good in it for them.


This is my borzoi exactly lol. Ask him to sit and you can practically see the cogs in his head working, weighing up whether it's worth it or not


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

She's so beautiful!


----------



## K9Chaos (Jun 27, 2014)

Foxes&Hounds - she is very affectionate towards me and she is starting to be a bit more affectionate towards my husband. The kids she largely ignores - she will accept pets from them but really she can take them or leave them. I think with sight hounds you just have to get use to them questioning everything. They are just not dogs that will obey because you happen to tell them something - they frequently will decide their plan is better than yours and give you the brush off. They are also ridiculously sensitive dogs and can get their feelings butthurt by the smallest of perceived slights!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

She is gorgeous, that face!



> They are amazing dogs with tons of personality. Lots of people think they are stupid because well they aren't generally very obedient. It's not that they are dumb though it's just they don't really feel the need to listen to you unless there is something really good in it for them.
> 
> They are also considered "independent" but all the Afghans I have met are what I call co-dependently independent. Meaning they are really independent as long as you are around for them to be independent in front of.


Huh. Apparently, I'd really like an afghan. That's an excellent description of Kabota. He doesn't obey to obey, he obeys because there's treats. He also doesn't cling to my legs, but he wants us around. He'll then ignore us and go to sleep, but he wants us around when he wakes up. It's very different from a velcro dog, but it's not bad like a lot of people (myself included, before I got Kabota) think it would be.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

K9Chaos said:


> Foxes&Hounds - she is very affectionate towards me and she is starting to be a bit more affectionate towards my husband. The kids she largely ignores - she will accept pets from them but really she can take them or leave them. I think with sight hounds you just have to get use to them questioning everything. They are just not dogs that will obey because you happen to tell them something - they frequently will decide their plan is better than yours and give you the brush off. They are also ridiculously sensitive dogs and can get their feelings butthurt by the smallest of perceived slights!


I don't know about anyone else out there w/ Borders, but this sounds very much like my pack....they better believe that you are either worthy to listen to or you better have something good for them to deem it worth consenting....and, if they think their idea is better, there's no changing their mind (and I sometimes find that they're right )

and I meant to ask...is Keaton a Wheaton? he's adorable


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

tirluc said:


> I don't know about anyone else out there w/ Borders, but this sounds very much like my pack....they better believe that you are either worthy to listen to or you better have something good for them to deem it worth consenting....and, if they think their idea is better, there's no changing their mind (and I sometimes find that they're right )
> 
> and I meant to ask...is Keaton a Wheaton? he's adorable


Honestly, my border requires very little in the way for her to deem doing something 'worthwhile' from me - praise, treat, toy, vague noises of approval, getting to go out the door, work for the sake of work, whatever. She's motivated by just about anything and everything, and sometimes by nothing but internal drive.

I will say that she's fully capable of thinking she knows what I want/what she's supposed to be doing better than I do and stubborn about it, but that's not really a motivation issue. It's that she sometimes thinks she's smarter than I am (and sometimes? She's right). Subtle, but different than the 'what's in it for me/make it worth my while' attitude I associate with hounds of various kinds. 

Amelia is gorgeous and I actually really, really love sighthounds. I don't know that I'll ever own one, but my very first breed love was afghans. They're just stunning and elegant and such sensitive gentle souls.


----------



## Fraido (Dec 27, 2014)

Have you ever seen the movie "Good Boy!"? Because Keaton looks very much like Hubble! (In the face, at least.)


----------



## K9Chaos (Jun 27, 2014)

We have been told Keaton is a Wheaten Terrier/Giant Schnauzer cross. We adopted him at the age of 2yrs from some friends who had to move out of state to take care of a sick family member. He is kind of a weird dog but pretty easy to have around the house - except for having terrible gas and really bad skin issues! 

Right now we have a pretty good pack dynamic going on where everyone has their spot and nobody is driving me insane excessively. A little bit of insanity can be a good thing though!


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

CptJack said:


> Honestly, my border requires very little in the way for her to deem doing something 'worthwhile' from me - praise, treat, toy, vague noises of approval, getting to go out the door, work for the sake of work, whatever. She's motivated by just about anything and everything, and sometimes by nothing but internal drive.
> 
> I will say that she's fully capable of thinking she knows what I want/what she's supposed to be doing better than I do and stubborn about it, but that's not really a motivation issue. It's that she sometimes thinks she's smarter than I am (and sometimes? She's right). Subtle, but different than the 'what's in it for me/make it worth my while' attitude I associate with hounds of various kinds.


it's this that I was meaning....they listen to me quite well (for the most part) and would do just about anything to please me....no matter if there's food involved.....but, if they think they know better how to get something done (can be fun w/ agility practice ) then we have a "who's smarter" moment.....yeah, not so much the "what's in it for me" but "who knows best"


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

K9Chaos said:


> We have been told Keaton is a Wheaten Terrier/Giant Schnauzer cross. We adopted him at the age of 2yrs from some friends who had to move out of state to take care of a sick family member. He is kind of a weird dog but pretty easy to have around the house - except for having terrible gas and really bad skin issues!
> 
> Right now we have a pretty good pack dynamic going on where everyone has their spot and nobody is driving me insane excessively. A little bit of insanity can be a good thing though!


the insanity is what keeps me sane ....well, not sure sane is the right term....


----------

